# Monitor for 12k urgent



## deta (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys I want to buy a monitor for max12k, for gaming and general use.I have shortlisted two monitors LG IPS 235V (ips) and BENQ GW2450HM (VA) and i dont want to go with Dell u23**hm or u24**hm because they are costly. so please suggest me which one is better vfm or any other monitor available at this price range


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

new dell S(studio) series is available at this range & is very good with all ips panel models except 24" model which is AMVA.some members here have bought this series model.for short review you can see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/166240-1080p-led-monitor-15k-3.html


----------



## deta (Dec 8, 2012)

^^Thank you for your quick reply but i already stated that my budget is max 12k and dell s2440l is roughly 15k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

benq seems better but must see this first if planning on getting benq as it will really help in configuring this monitor.
BenQ GW2450HM Review
only review of a lg ips series is this on tftcentral but it should give you a basic idea about 235v.
LG IPS231P Review

in the end i suggest that before buying any lcd always check out the lcd by playing some video test clips(preferably high quality) at your adjusted settings(showrooms usually set contrast/sharpness etc at full).


----------



## deta (Dec 10, 2012)

Got the 22 inch dell monitor S2240l.....  no 24 inch monitors were available at chadni


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

deta said:


> ^^Thank you for your quick reply but i already stated that my budget is max 12k and dell s2440l is roughly 15k.



It was available for 12.6k at infibeam store but now they removed this model from their listing. You can check other 24" AMVA panel monitor that is BenQ GW2450HM for 11k at infibeam under cash for junk offer.


----------



## sam.dg (Dec 13, 2012)

What about these two -
*AOC IPS i2367Fh 23-Inch Ultra Thin Bezel Monitor
HP Pavilion 23xi 23-inch Diagonal IPS LED Backlit Monitor*
I'm not sure of their price and avalability though!


----------



## deta (Dec 13, 2012)

sam.dg said:


> What about these two -
> *AOC IPS i2367Fh 23-Inch Ultra Thin Bezel Monitor
> HP Pavilion 23xi 23-inch Diagonal IPS LED Backlit Monitor*
> I'm not sure of their price and avalability though!


already bought the monitor and i have also mentioned it in the early post. so moderators please close this thread


----------

